# Leo e Gattuso divisi anche su Paquetà.



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Leonardo e Gattuso divisi praticamente su tutto e, secondo il Corriere dello Sport, anche sul ruolo di Paquetà. Il dirigente vedrebbe bene il brasiliano spostato in avanti, magari trequartista in un 4-3-1-2. Per Gattuso, invece, Suso e Calhanoglu sono fondamentali per mantenere l'equilibrio nel 4-3-3 e Paquetà utile a centrocampo per far uscire il pallone con qualità in fase di impostazione.


----------



## MarcoG (28 Aprile 2019)

mi sembra ovvio che l'interpretazione di Rino è sbagliata... lo capirebbe chiunque...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Aprile 2019)

Vi dirò, Paquetà ha dimostrato che al momento i suoi difetti principali sono il tiro e l'ultimo passaggio. Non mi sento di dire che sia sbagliata la lettura di Gattuso.

Crescerà molto, ma per ora è più utile per dare qualità a centrocampo (se non gioca come nel derby)


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Aprile 2019)

Paquetà tranne l' ultima partita contro l' Udinese dove si è infortunato dopo 20 minuti, è sempre stato utilizzato da mezz'ala. In fase di impostazione PAquetà è stato costretto a giocare sulla fascia e a scalare costantemente con Calhanogu. Secondo me dimezzi il potenziale di Lucas sulla fascia, in quanto è tutto, fuori che veloce. Non a caso a Udine si è reso pericolosissimo nei primi venti minuti da centrocampista avanzato, con un gran tiro, una grande palla filatrante per Cutrone e altri fraseggi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Aprile 2019)

Qualsiasi lettura che prevede un ruolo fondamentale per Suso e calhanoglu è folle


----------



## kipstar (28 Aprile 2019)

il giocatore brasiliano ha provocato un cambiamento di equilibri nella squadra che non sempre pare abbia funzionato...anzi....
credo che bisognerebbe uscire dall'equivoco tattico che prevede hakan nei tre di attacco....e avere, magari il prossimo anno dei VERI attaccanti esterni.
creare un centrocampo che preveda due giocatori di estrema qualità con gamba di cui uno il brasiliano e l'altro da trovare......e solo uno dei due che fan legna che dovrebbero diventare uno l'alternativa all'altro.....anche se baka da mezz'ala ha fatto peggio che al centro....


----------



## luigi61 (28 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi lettura che prevede un ruolo fondamentale per Suso e calhanoglu è folle



Ecco perfetto!, giusta ed unica premessa


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi lettura che prevede un ruolo fondamentale per Suso e calhanoglu è folle



Nient’altro da aggiungere


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2019)

L'errore è considerare Suso e Chanacoso fondamentali


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> mi sembra ovvio che l'interpretazione di Rino è sbagliata... lo capirebbe chiunque...



Mi sembra ovvio che il trequartista é un ruolo del 1800 che ora non esiste piú.

I fantasisti o fanno i centravanti (vedi Messi pre Suarez), o fanno le ali o vanno le mezz’ali.

I “10” sono spariti perché tra la linea mediana e quella di attacco con le squadre corte ci sono 3,5m. Non c’é piú spazio per giocare “tra le linee”. 

É il problema di Dybala.
Paquetâ per fortuna ha tutte le caratteristiche per poter essere impostato da mezz’ala offensiva.


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo e Gattuso divisi praticamente su tutto e, secondo il Corriere dello Sport, anche sul ruolo di Paquetà. Il dirigente vedrebbe bene il brasiliano spostato in avanti, magari trequartista in un 4-3-1-2. Per Gattuso, invece, Suso e Calhanoglu sono fondamentali per mantenere l'equilibrio nel 4-3-3 e Paquetà utile a centrocampo per far uscire il pallone con qualità in fase di impostazione.



Per me 4-2-3-1, o 4-4-1-1 in fase di non possesso; insomma, Lucas deve giocare dietro una punta ed essere lasciato libero di svariare e andarsi a prendere la palla dove vuole (alto, basso o sulle fasce) o inserirsi in area quando arrivano cross o filtranti. E' un calciatore di fantasia ed essa deve essere lasciata libera di creare. Che poi sia anche generoso in fase di pressing tanto meglio, ma sfruttiamone in primis la creatività, che questa squadra ne ha assolutamente bisogno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra ovvio che il trequartista é un ruolo del 1800 che ora non esiste piú.
> 
> I fantasisti o fanno i centravanti (vedi Messi pre Suarez), o fanno le ali o vanno le mezz’ali.
> 
> ...



ci sono un sacco di squadre che giocano col fantasista nel 4-2-3-1.
paquetà può fare benissimo la mezz'ala comunque, io ce lo vedo molto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ci sono un sacco di squadre che giocano col fantasista nel 4-2-3-1.
> paquetà può fare benissimo la mezz'ala comunque, io ce lo vedo molto



Nel 4-2-3-1 non c’é un fantasista, ma invece di avere 1 CDC e 2 mezz’ali hai 2 CDC e una mezz’ala (hai un centrocampo con 1 sola freccia avanzata invece di 2).

Sempre 3mcentro ampisti centrali hai e l’avanzato é quello destinato a portare la pressione sull’impostazione. É a tutti gli effetti una mezz’ala


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Nel 4-2-3-1 non c’é un fantasista, ma invece di avere 1 CDC e 2 mezz’ali hai 2 CDC e una mezz’ala (hai un centrocampo con 1 sola freccia avanzata invece di 2).
> 
> Sempre 3mcentro ampisti centrali hai e l’avanzato é quello destinato a portare la pressione sull’impostazione. É a tutti gli effetti una mezz’ala



be chiamalo come vuoi ma la posizione è quella, quella dove alcuni vorrebbero vedere paquetà


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be chiamalo come vuoi ma la posizione è quella, quella dove alcuni vorrebbero vedere paquetà



Basta giocare piú alti e anche la mezz’ala del 4-3-3 gioca vicino alla punta e alla porta.

Certo che se giochiamo con il baricentro nella nostra area di rigore...


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2019)

La prossima stagione si vedrà, ma ad oggi per me deve giocare in mediana, è l'unico che ha qualità per far girare meglio la palla li in mediana.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo e Gattuso divisi praticamente su tutto e, secondo il Corriere dello Sport, anche sul ruolo di Paquetà. Il dirigente vedrebbe bene il brasiliano spostato in avanti, magari trequartista in un 4-3-1-2. Per Gattuso, invece, Suso e Calhanoglu sono fondamentali per mantenere l'equilibrio nel 4-3-3 e Paquetà utile a centrocampo per far uscire il pallone con qualità in fase di impostazione.



Ovviamente, come negli ultimi tempi, se ne fanno di tutti i colori per abbrutire i pochi giocatori buoni che abbiamo. Snaturare le doti di gioco e di fantasia di Paquetà per adeguarlo agli scempi degli altri due è scandaloso, per dirla bene. Invece di fargli fare da traino, deve essere il brasiliano a portare le borracce perché Suso e Chalanoglu sono "fondamentali" e devono continuare a far vomitare come meglio vogliono. Incompetenza cosmica. Speriamo che Lucas non faccia le valigie a fine campionato, perché ce lo meriteremmo. Come ci meriteremmo di non andare nemmeno in EL visto il gioco.


----------



## Davide L (28 Aprile 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Per me 4-2-3-1, o 4-4-1-1 in fase di non possesso; insomma, Lucas deve giocare dietro una punta ed essere lasciato libero di svariare e andarsi a prendere la palla dove vuole (alto, basso o sulle fasce) o inserirsi in area quando arrivano cross o filtranti. E' un calciatore di fantasia ed essa deve essere lasciata libera di creare. Che poi sia anche generoso in fase di pressing tanto meglio, ma sfruttiamone in primis la creatività, che questa squadra ne ha assolutamente bisogno.



Il Milan dovrebbe giocare con un 4141 con un solo mediano davanti la difesa, Bakayoko, e quattro fantasisti dietro la punta. Ma Gattuso avrebbe dovuto fare questo passaggio a febbraio e non mi è mai sembrato che volesse eliminare quella cosa inutile di Kessié dalla formazione titolare.


----------



## Gunnar67 (28 Aprile 2019)

Ho sempre difeso Gattuso e per coerenza vorrei continuare a farlo. Troppo comodo accodarsi alla critica e scaricarlo così. La causa principale del crollo di questa squadra è che in realtà stanno emergendo i limiti di tenuta di una rosa che, tra i mille difetti che ha, ha storicamente dimostrato di non reggere nove mesi di temporada. Un esempio per tutti è Suso, che regolarmente ogni anno a gennaio scoppia. Un'altra scusante indiscutibile è che se non hai la Società che ti sostiene, come allenatore frani miseramente perché i giocatori non ti considerano più. Le continue liti con Leonardo, fino al licenziamento in tronco già avvenuto con ampio anticipo sulla fine della stagione, non hanno di sicuro giovato al tecnico. Tutto ciò doverosamente premesso, è evidente che Gattuso ormai è in totale stato confusionale. L'esclusione di Piatek di stasera è solo l'ultima di una serie di errori (il principale dei quali è stato l'assurdo 3-4-3 di Milan Lazio di Coppa Italia, ma l'elenco sarebbe talmente lungo...). Comunque le responsabilità del fallimento stagionale vanno divise tra lui (20%), Leonardo (20%) e squadra di pippe (60%).


----------



## Gunnar67 (28 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente, come negli ultimi tempi, se ne fanno di tutti i colori per abbrutire i pochi giocatori buoni che abbiamo. Snaturare le doti di gioco e di fantasia di Paquetà per adeguarlo agli scempi degli altri due è scandaloso, per dirla bene. Invece di fargli fare da traino, deve essere il brasiliano a portare le borracce perché Suso e Chalanoglu sono "fondamentali" e devono continuare a far vomitare come meglio vogliono. Incompetenza cosmica. Speriamo che Lucas non faccia le valigie a fine campionato, perché ce lo meriteremmo. Come ci meriteremmo di non andare nemmeno in EL visto il gioco.



Finirà proprio così, siamo in caduta libera mi sa. D'accordo su Suso e Chala, ma un allenatore dentro lo spogliatoio ha sempre dei punti fermi, e a quanto pare sti due sono quelli di Gattuso. Affonderanno con lui....


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> La prossima stagione si vedrà, ma ad oggi per me deve giocare in mediana, è l'unico che ha qualità per *far girare meglio la palla li in mediana*.



Perché con Gattuso abbiamo un giro palla?


----------



## Gunnar67 (28 Aprile 2019)

Io la butto li ancora più grossa: per me Paquetà è l'ennesimo acquisto sbagliato, guarda un po'... Qualcuno mi sa dire che cosa ha fatto di veramente buono da quando è arrivato? Gol? Zero. Assist? Boh... Io mi ricordo una bella bicicleta a Genova che ha fatto il giro dei social: peccato che nella fattispecia abbia lanciato in contropiede gli avversari. Mi si dirà che non so valutare le doti tecniche del ragazzo. per carità, ha ottimi piedi e dinamismo: ma la concretezza? Magari messo in una squadra più forte avrebbe il tempo di adattarsi alla nostra Serie A, ma finora qui è stata notte fonda. Hai visto mai che Rino ha osato dire tutto ciò a Leo e si è beccato il benservito?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Ho sempre difeso Gattuso e per coerenza vorrei continuare a farlo. Troppo comodo accodarsi alla critica e scaricarlo così. La causa principale del crollo di questa squadra è che in realtà stanno emergendo i limiti di tenuta di una rosa che, tra i mille difetti che ha, ha storicamente dimostrato di non reggere nove mesi di temporada. Un esempio per tutti è Suso, che regolarmente ogni anno a gennaio scoppia. Un'altra scusante indiscutibile è che se non hai la Società che ti sostiene, come allenatore frani miseramente perché i giocatori non ti considerano più. Le continue liti con Leonardo, fino al licenziamento in tronco già avvenuto con ampio anticipo sulla fine della stagione, non hanno di sicuro giovato al tecnico. Tutto ciò doverosamente premesso, è evidente che Gattuso ormai è in totale stato confusionale. L'esclusione di Piatek di stasera è solo l'ultima di una serie di errori (il principale dei quali è stato l'assurdo 3-4-3 di Milan Lazio di Coppa Italia, ma l'elenco sarebbe talmente lungo...). Comunque le responsabilità del fallimento stagionale vanno divise tra *lui (20%), Leonardo (20%) *e squadra di pippe (60%).



Non sono d'accordo nel dare la medesima percentuale di colpa a gattuso e leonardo ,convengo sulla squadra scarsa ma in questo campionato con un altro allenatore avremmo sicuro qualche punto in piu'.
squadra 40% - gattuso 40 %- tutta la dirigenza 20% (per non averlo cambiato a dicembre o dopo il derby o dopo la samp )


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo nel dare la medesima percentuale di colpa a gattuso e leonardo ,convengo sulla squadra scarsa ma in questo campionato con un altro allenatore avremmo sicuro qualche punto in piu'.
> squadra 40% - gattuso 40 %- tutta la dirigenza 20% (per non averlo cambiato a dicembre o dopo il derby o dopo la samp )



Beh per vincere e non pareggiare contro Empoli, Bologna, Frosinone, Udinese e Parma servono Mbappé, Hazard, De Bruyne, Neymar, Messi e CR7..e chissà se a Gattuso basterebbero. 

Tralasciando i risultati, se poi guardiamo il gioco, la gestione della rosa e la comunicazione veramente non vedo come non si debba dire che il principale colpevole sia Gattuso. Uno che insiste per mesi con Suso e il turco, che inserisce Biglia nel derby e contro il Parma, che fa figure da peracottaro contro chiunque e che ci ha proposto partite orride contro la Lazio in coppa. A ciò aggiungiamoci che a Gennaio si è opposto alla cessione del turco impedendoci di prendere l'esterno di cui avevamo un dannato bisogno.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh per vincere e non pareggiare contro Empoli, Bologna, Frosinone, Udinese e Parma servono Mbappé, Hazard, De Bruyne, Neymar, Messi e CR7..e chissà se a Gattuso basterebbero.
> 
> Tralasciando i risultati, se poi guardiamo il gioco, la gestione della rosa e la comunicazione veramente non vedo come non si debba dire che il principale colpevole sia Gattuso. Uno che insiste per mesi con Suso e il turco, che inserisce Biglia nel derby e contro il Parma, che fa figure da peracottaro contro chiunque e che ci ha proposto partite orride contro la Lazio in coppa. A ciò aggiungiamoci che a Gennaio si è opposto alla cessione del turco impedendoci di prendere l'esterno di cui avevamo un dannato bisogno.



Non estremizzare il discorso ..,sono assolutamente d'accordo con quello che dici , infatti se avessimo avuto un altro allenatore avremmo dei punti in piu' ecco perche' premevo a dicembre per un cambio , ma aime' in societa' "dormivano"
Per me comunque abbiamo una squadra scarsa tranne alcuni singoli , nulla di piu' nulla di meno.., ci sono dei limiti evidenti .


----------



## Gunnar67 (28 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh per vincere e non pareggiare contro Empoli, Bologna, Frosinone, Udinese e Parma servono Mbappé, Hazard, De Bruyne, Neymar, Messi e CR7..e chissà se a Gattuso basterebbero.
> 
> Tralasciando i risultati, se poi guardiamo il gioco, la gestione della rosa e la comunicazione veramente non vedo come non si debba dire che il principale colpevole sia Gattuso. Uno che insiste per mesi con Suso e il turco, che inserisce Biglia nel derby e contro il Parma, che fa figure da peracottaro contro chiunque e che ci ha proposto partite orride contro la Lazio in coppa. A ciò aggiungiamoci che a Gennaio si è opposto alla cessione del turco impedendoci di prendere l'esterno di cui avevamo un dannato bisogno.



E' questo l'errore che noi tutti tifosi facciamo. Siamo davvero convinti di avere una rosa di giocatori da cui un allenatore bravo possa pescare per battere con facilità il Bologna l'Empoli etc... Invece non è così, dobbiamo rassegnarci. In questa Serie A, tolta la Juve, tutte le altre faticano con chiunque, compreso il Napoli. A maggior ragione noi che abbiamo gente che fa gli stop in 5 metri. Mi si dice che il rimedio è metter Biglia al momento giusto? Ma dai, è evidente che non è così. Questa rosa di giocatori è gravemente carente in tutti i reparti, non solo sugli esterni. Donnarumma (mamma mia!), Musacchio, Kessie (ossignur!), Suso, Rodriguez (lentissimo), Chala (ma è un atleta?), Borini (dai...) sono gente di basso livello, per non dire dei trottolini amorosi senza fisico Conti e Calabria etc etc... Quanti allenatori dobbiamo cambiare ogni anno per capire che senza una guida tecnica (che non può essere Leonardo, mannaggia a lui e alle sue "energie positive") non usciremo più dalla m...?


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> E' questo l'errore che noi tutti tifosi facciamo. Siamo davvero convinti di avere una rosa di giocatori da cui un allenatore bravo possa pescare per battere con facilità il Bologna l'Empoli etc... Invece non è così, dobbiamo rassegnarci. In questa Serie A, tolta la Juve, tutte le altre faticano con chiunque, compreso il Napoli. A maggior ragione noi che abbiamo gente che fa gli stop in 5 metri. Mi si dice che il rimedio è metter Biglia al momento giusto? Ma dai, è evidente che non è così. Questa rosa di giocatori è gravemente carente in tutti i reparti, non solo sugli esterni. Donnarumma (mamma mia!), Musacchio, Kessie (ossignur!), Suso, Rodriguez (lentissimo), Chala (ma è un atleta?), Borini (dai...) sono gente di basso livello, per non dire dei trottolini amorosi senza fisico Conti e Calabria etc etc... Quanti allenatori dobbiamo cambiare ogni anno per capire che senza una guida tecnica (che non può essere Leonardo, mannaggia a lui e alle sue "energie positive") non usciremo più dalla m...?




Il punto è che con Gattuso son tutti peggiorati, tutti. E mi rifiuto di credere che Atalanta e Torino abbiano giocatori migliori dei nostri. Loro a differenza nostra hanno allenatori validi che riescono a migliorare i giocatori. Un esempio: con l'Udinese subiamo gol da angolo a favore, contro la Lazio dopo pochi giorni accade lo stesso, un allenatore che non riesce nemmeno a dire come posizionarsi sui calci d'angolo a favore non l'avevo mai visto. Inoltre appena i nostri vanno in nazionale giocano quasi sempre partite eccellenti, dimostrando di non essere così scadenti. Se in nazionale il turco fa partite discrete ed invece al Milan fa pena da mesi di qualcuno sarà colpa. E ribadisco guardate che anche le concorrenti alla champions non è che hanno i fenomeni eh.

Il tutto ovviamente sottolineando che la rosa ha sì lacune, che però invece di essere corrette o limitate vengono accentuate da un allenatore incapace e dilettantesco.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Non estremizzare il discorso ..,sono assolutamente d'accordo con quello che dici , infatti se avessimo avuto un altro allenatore avremmo dei punti in piu' ecco perche' premevo a dicembre per un cambio , ma aime' in societa' "dormivano"
> Per me comunque abbiamo una squadra scarsa tranne alcuni singoli , nulla di piu' nulla di meno.., ci sono dei limiti evidenti .




La rosa ha lacune evidenti, e Gattuso invece di minimizzarle le esalta. Ma anche le concorrenti alla champions non è che hanno fenomeni.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Aprile 2019)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Io la butto li ancora più grossa: per me Paquetà è l'ennesimo acquisto sbagliato, guarda un po'... Qualcuno mi sa dire che cosa ha fatto di veramente buono da quando è arrivato? Gol? Zero. Assist? Boh... Io mi ricordo una bella bicicleta a Genova che ha fatto il giro dei social: peccato che nella fattispecia abbia lanciato in contropiede gli avversari. Mi si dirà che non so valutare le doti tecniche del ragazzo. per carità, ha ottimi piedi e dinamismo: ma la concretezza? Magari messo in una squadra più forte avrebbe il tempo di adattarsi alla nostra Serie A, ma finora qui è stata notte fonda. Hai visto mai che Rino ha osato dire tutto ciò a Leo e si è beccato il benservito?



la realtà statistica parla 11 partite 1 gol 1 assist


----------



## showtaarabt (29 Aprile 2019)

Io invece vado controcorrente:

Do il 40% di colpe a Gattuso oltre a quello non va perchè non è tenuto a dare le dimissioni è scarso scarsissimo il peggiore che ho mai visto allenare il Milan insieme ad Inzaghi ma appreso che è incapace totale lo si esonera e tanti saluti.

L'altro 40% è di Leonardo e Maldini in particolare Leonardo perchè ha fatto filtrare in 1000 modi che non ha mai creduto nell'allenatore.Aveva pure ragione ed allora cosa lo tieni a fare?
Oltretutto già Gattuso è scarsissimo poi questo clima avverso non fa altro che peggiorare le cose.Quasi come godesse a vederlo fallire miseramente più che pensare al bene del Milan.

Do solo un 20% alla squadra che in condizioni simili è già tanto che qualcuno non abbia messo le mani addosso all'allenatore.Non esistono solo Suso e Calhanoglu.Ed a farli giocare sempre anche quando non lo meritano non gli fai un bel servizio.Vedo giocatori stressati logori che fin dal primo momento si prendono tutte le critiche dalla stampa per salvare la faccia del loro amico e cocco Gattuso.
I giocatori sono quelli che sono alcuni molto buoni altri meno ma nel complesso al livello dell'Inter e molto meglio delle competitors.
Non sono giocatori che hanno iniziato ieri la loro carriera nelle loro rispettive nazionali fanno ottime partite e non è questione di uno in particolare ma un problema generalizzato quindi colpa di chi li gestisce o meglio non li sa gestire.
Resto dell'idea che dietro ci siano aspetti che non conosciamo e forse sapremo a distanza di anni.
Inutile farsi il sangue amaro.
Ricordo che Elliott è coinvolta mani e piedi con la farsa cinese e Berlusconi speriamo che finalmente ci rilevi una proprietà seria.


----------



## Lambro (29 Aprile 2019)

Ora contestiamo un giovane ragazzo che è appena diventato titolare del centrocampo brasiliano, con doti tecniche superiori a tutti gli altri in rosa, che ha sicuramente da migliorare (sennò chiariamoci bene non saremmo riusciti a comprarlo con tutta la concorrenza ormai spietata che viene da city chelsea psg barca real e compagnia bella che gia' a 16 anni spendono follie per assicurarsi il futuro craque) ma che non può da solo trascinarci come Messi soprattutto se messo in condizione di stare a 60 metri dalla porta.
Il milan attuale non ha la sicurezza di comprare giocatori come qualche anno fa, ovvero quelli in auge, alla Shevchenko to', alla VanBasten Gullit Weah Savicevic Boban, giocatori voluti da tutta europa, non mezza, *tutta*.
Allora li compravamo noi e loro venivano volentierissimo perchè in europa, nel mondo, eravamo il TOP.
Ora devi comprare cercando di far maturare il giocatore, ma per questo servirebbe un allenatore con idee chiare, cosa che non abbiamo.
Non facciamoci ingannare, da noi anche cr7 molto probabilmente non la vedrebbe quasi mai, manca un gioco offensivo,mancano ali che servano palloni importanti con velocità , manca al momento tanta anima e tanta grinta (probabilmente la squadra al momento è ultrastressata , e se vogliono fare la cavolata del ritiro punitivo perderà tutte le partite rimaste da ora in poi).


----------

